# Dalok, versek a demokráciáért, a nyugati értékrendért



## HaroldKing (2017 Május 3)

E topikot amiatt nyitom, hogy ide legyenek összegyűjtve a CH tagjainak azon alkotásai, melyek témájuk szerint kifejezetten azért születtek, hogy segítsék a magyar nép ráeszmélését a jelenleg regnáló ILLIBERÁLIS kormány bűneire, hogy ráébredjenek hogy e kormány leváltandó mert szembe megy az ország és a nép érdekeivel, hogy újabb katasztrófába vezeti a nemzetet, hogy szembemegy az európai egységgel és a nyugati értékrenddel, hogy pofátlanul hazudozik, hogy tolvaj, hogy korrupt, hogy az országot ismét a diktatúrák felé kormányozza... stb, ami kimaradt ebből is sejthető. Teljesen nyíltan bevallom hát hogy ez semmiféleképpen sem Fidesz-párti topik!

Ugyanakkor nem az a célja mégsem, hogy itt nagyban szídjuk a kormányt kötetlen beszélgetés közepette, arra vannak más topikok. E topik kizárólagos célja az, hogy itt KREATÍV ALKOTÁSOK szülessenek!

Hogy milyenek, arra azonnal tudok egy példát mutatni. Korábban írtam egy dalszöveget, úgy értem ÁTírtam. Az eredeti dal Halász Judit által lett elénekelve, a címe a „Mit tehetnék érted”. Biztos sokan ismerik. Ennek írtam át a szövegét. Végül aztán egy kedves fórumtársunk vállalta hogy elzenéli a dalt, s el is énekli az új szöveggel. E fórumtárs megkeresésében leginkább természetesen maga @Melitta jeleskedett, valami @TmintTibi moderátorunk, köszönet nekik érte! Az elkészült dalt e hozzászóláshoz fel is töltöttem csatolmányként, hallgassátok meg nyugodtan!

Az énekes neve:

@komolysrac

akinek ezért nagy hálával tartozom nemcsak én, de mindenki más is aki igazi demokráciaszerető ember! Ezenfelül pedig le a kalappal előtte a bátorsága miatt is, mert igazi karakán jellem, hiszen nemcsak elénekelte, de hozzájárult a neve közreadásához is!
Bizonyos az is, hogy csodálatos tehetségnek tartom őt, és ezúton nyilvánítom ki neki nagyrabecsülésemet és legőszintébb, legmelegebb köszönetemet!

Arra biztatom e post minden olvasóját, hogy e topik linkjét, de magát a dalt is ossza meg minél több helyen, facebook-on, twitteren, akárhol, még ellenzéki politikai pártok fórumaiba is linkelje be, csináljon belőle youtube-videókat, mert ez a maga módján igenis nagy dolog: az eredeti dal közismert, szép is, és remélem, ha a Viktátor meghallja ezen új szöveggel, még jobban viszket majd a tenyere! Zsarnokság ellen az egyik leggyilkosabb fegyver nem más mint a GÚNY, a nevetségessé tétel!

Képzeljétek el, ha Orbánka elkezd beszédet tartani, s hirtelen a tömegből sokan elkezdik énekelni e dalt... De ha e dal ezen új szöveggel elterjed, akkor már az eredeti dal meghallásakor is mindenkinek eszébe jut majd az új szöveg! És még úgy is lehet majd tüntetni a zsarnokság ellen ha egyszerűen elkezdik fütyülni e dalt - mindenkinek eszébe jut majd az új szöveg, ugyanakkor azonban a fütyürészőt nem lehet majd felelősségre vonni mert akármikor védekezhet azzal hogy ő az eredeti dalszövegre gondolt, az újat nem is ismeri!

Dalokat betiltani egyszerűen nem lehet... Arra Orbán se képes!

Tehát hallgassátok meg, aztán másoljátok, terjesszétek, osszátok meg... Ne aggódjatok, nem kérek jogdíjat a dalszövegért! Szabad felhasználású közkincsnek nyilvánítom!


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Május 3)

Itt egy újabb átköltésem, ehhez is kéne bátor, nemes szívű vállalkozó aki elénekli. Ez is Halász Judit egyik dala lenne eredetileg, a címe „Bóbita, bóbita” volt. Most:

Viktátor, Viktátor

Viktátor, Viktátor táncol,
Közben a birkák csak tűrnek
Bégetés hangzik a tájon,
Ordasok koncra meg gyűlnek!

Viktátor, Viktátor játszik
Kisvasút gyermeki álma,
Milliók mennek a sportba,
Nincs pénz a népnek a boltba!

Viktátor, Viktátor épít
Balga hazugság a vára,
Termeiben sok a vendég:
Agymosott ostobák nyája!

Viktátor, Viktátor álmos...
Megpihen cellája mélyén.
Sok smasszer őrzi az álmát,
Míg nyalja szájának szélét!


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Május 3)

Na, úgy belelkesedtem, hogy itt egy harmadik alkotásom is, mármint csak a dalszöveg, figyeljetek, @Melitta , @TmintTibi és @komolysrac !
Bár nem vagyok benne biztos teljesen, de azt hiszem a dal eredetije a MyCream együttes alkotása, az biztos hogy az eredeti címe: Pumpa-dal. Mindenesetre minthogy ez annyira azért biztos nem közismert szám mint a korábbiak, a Halász Judit félék, feltöltöttem ide csatolmányként az eredeti dalt is. (meg az általam írt dalszöveget is). Nekem ez a dal mindig nagyon tetszett, nagyon markáns ritmusa van neki, így ez lett a következő „áldozatom” átköltésre. Ide be is másolom rögtön a szöveget, kérem énekelje ezt is „dallá” valaki! Íme:

Viktátordal

Olyan boldog vagyok én most amilyen csak lehet
Mert menekült-kérelmemre nem mondottak nemet.
Sok év FIDESZ-zsarnokságból menekülést nyertem,
A legokosabb tettem volt, hogy repjegyet vettem!

Viktátorunk nem átlagos, más ő mint ki józan,
Kétkulacsos, mindent ellop, s mellébeszél nyomban.
Éjszakánként álmaimban rámzuhant egy rémkép,
Meghódítja ez a szörny az EU józan részét!

Joggal kérdik, miért adtam szavazatom érte,
Akkoriban józan volt még, demokrata-féle.
Nem hazudott, ritkán lopott, Putyint nem komálta,
Egyedül a focizás volt csak a mániája.

Kiderült a focinál is a rizikó faktor,
Letarolta az országot mint egy őrült traktor!
Kiáltottam, stadionból nem kell nekem ennyi!
Erre inkább kisvasutat kezdett építtetni.

Nem is tűnt fel a külföldnek jódarabig semmi,
Amíg Brüsszelt ellenségként nem kezdte kezelni.
Furcsa volt hogy azt szídja akitől a pénzt kapja,
amit ő meg seggnyalói raknak offshore bankba...

Menesztenénk évek óta, mert egyre őrültebb,
Mindenkit ellenségnek tart, eltüntet, megszüntet...
Most már lassan az EU is csóválja a fejét:
—Ideje hogy alaposan megrúgják a seggét!

Egy ideig vitatkoztam, s tettem amit tudtam,
Mindhiába, csak a pénzem és időmet buktam!
Nem találtam helyem ebben az országban többé,
Elmentem hát, más hazába, így váltam én köddé!
Nem találtam helyem ebben az országban többé,
Elmentem hát, más hazába, így váltam én köddé!


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Május 3)

Itt a „Nem születtem miniszternek” első youtube-os feltöltése, lehet nézni:


----------

